# Solved: Push Script to Workstations



## Bascotie (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I would like to push through a script to workstations. We have an Echo Pearl server and need to run the workstation installation on all the machines so that Echo Pearl can monitor their internet usage. I already found instructions on creating the script but how would I set it to push through to all workstations automatically? Thanks

The script itself is on page 22 here:

Echo Pearl Workstation Script


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Look on page 20 of the manual. It spells out the process very plainly and it looks pretty painless.


----------



## Bascotie (Sep 20, 2009)

lol guess I missed that. I'll give it a shot though I haven't done something like this before. It'll be an adventure!


----------

